# real plants



## 6098536 (Dec 25, 2009)

Are there any real plants that cichlids wont tear up?


----------



## pistolpete (Dec 28, 2009)

it really depends on the cichlids. Java fern is usually ok.


----------



## gtxjoe (Oct 23, 2009)

I have dwarf anubias in the tank. Slow growing, but the cichlids don't touch it.

I had anacharis in the tank  They loved eating that.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

val is really tough, not appealing to cichlids


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I had anubias growing nicely for about a year and a half. Then, over the course of 3 weeks, my saulosi shredded them.

But the nice thing about trying anubias is that you can just jam the roots between a few rocks - they're not supposed to be planted in the substrate - so if the experiment fails, you're out some cash but no labour!

kevin


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've heard of cichlids mowing down vals like grass all in one day.

In my tanks I found mbuna nibbled the plants (even java fern) and I did not like the look. I have better success with my carnivores (peacocks and Tangs) leaving the plant alone.

Others, like Fogelhund have planted mbuna tanks with no problems.

I have grown with moderate success vallisneria, java fern, crypts and anubias. Still struggling to achieve the correct balance between fertilizers and algae though.


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

Well the only plants that they wont destroy but they may nibble on are: onion plant, anubias, crinum natan, and java fern. There are a few others but I forgot their names. Unfortunately I have only had success with java fern and onion plants. One plan that is not on the list but works great for me is lucky bamboo. Looks awesome and the fish don't bother it, give it a try.


----------



## LitZer (Jan 13, 2010)

I just decorated my aquarium last week, and I am planning today to buy some silk plants. I wonder if I am going to put many fake plants in my tank. I hope my fishes will be delighted to the things that I am going to do in their tank. Artificial Trees


----------



## JWerner2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Really the best plants to use are those like Anubas and Java Ferns where they get attached to wood or rocks rather then being planted.

You might be able to get away with planting some in spots that are_ very _barren from rock. I find that my fish usually dont dig in those spots. Primarily they dig around rocks. Someone I know places a fine mesh under his substrate and within time ( if the fish dont bother it ) the roots attach themselves to it.

I had a sword for more than 5 years now planted in the center away from rock and my Tangs dont bother it.


----------



## beavis (Jan 15, 2010)

Depends upon the cichlid, but I have some really large Amazon swords that my Jack Dempsey even leaves alone.


----------



## PTK (Nov 8, 2009)

I think yu want to stik to more broad leafed plants like your swords/ruffled swords, anubias, vals, High-grows. They might nibble at them from time to time but generally leave them alone.


----------



## da bear (Apr 2, 2005)

I've had myrophyllium in my mbuna tank very successfully. Until, that is, I got some Silver dollars, and they ate it all in a couple of days. :lol:


----------

